# Disparition Vidéos Personnel



## Palm49 (17 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour du nouvel iTunes je n'ai plus mes vidéos personnel sur mon apple TV.

Pourtant elles sont bien listées dans iTunes et le partage à domicile est bien connecté ?

Je ne vois pas de solutions et vous ?

Merci de votre aide


----------

